# Check This Cunt



## azza1971 (Oct 30, 2016)

Who here has 9,483 posts on this board, with 9,000 about me? And I?m owned apparently.....that is some funny shit right there.


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2016)

Azza, post some chick pics....     plzzzzzz  ...


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 30, 2016)

I?ve forgotten how Charley, feel free to post up some pink bits


----------



## solidassears (Oct 30, 2016)

http://pretty-pudenda.tumblr.com/


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 31, 2016)

solidassears said:


> http://pretty-pudenda.tumblr.com/



Pussy Lip central, thanks


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?ve forgotten how Charley, feel free to post up some pink bits




















.... hope that helps...         ..


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 31, 2016)

always wanted a foot job


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Who here has 9,483 posts on this board, with 9,000 about me? And I?m owned apparently.....that is some funny shit right there.



You've got someone living in your head.  Rent free.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 6, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> You've got someone living in your head.  Rent free.



i think its the other way around,


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 6, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i think its the other way around,



It's all you post about.  You two should get a room.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 6, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> It's all you post about.  You two should get a room.



i left the rim chair scat eater alone for a few weeks, but he couldn?t resist bringing me up the whole time, even when I?m not here for months, id prefer not to be mentioned


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2016)

....


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> It's all you post about.  You two should get a room.



Truth


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Truth
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk





.. speaking of truth...how come AG doesn't get your 'Buns of Steel' avi ???

... I'm thinking of changing mine ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2016)

You'll need to run a poll 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 9, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll need to run a poll
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



... run a poll ?!?!?      i'm getting ready to run to Canada ...        ..


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 9, 2016)

wtf ?   I would like to know how many they sell verses the normal looking versions


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2016)

charley said:


> ... run a poll ?!?!?      i'm getting ready to run to Canada ...        ..



Trump will rewrite the rule book


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Trump will rewrite the rule book
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk





...he's had a private chef cook for him since he was born....     he knows the hard scramble life, he'll tell you that, he knows hunger & strife..    not !!!!   lol


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2016)

let him build his wall


----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2016)

..    ..


----------

